# Happy Birthday BobVigneault



## PB Moderating Team (Dec 1, 2013)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-BobVigneault (born 1955, Age: 58)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## christiana (Dec 1, 2013)

Happy Birthday Bob! Blessings to you as well!


----------



## CuriousNdenver (Dec 1, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Cymro (Dec 1, 2013)

Have a blessed day


----------



## baron (Dec 1, 2013)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Dec 1, 2013)

You're still young! Happy birthday, Bob.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 1, 2013)

Everyone holds immense respect for Bawb, mainly because someone made a movie about his life, "What About Bawb?"

Then, there is that awesome, unpronounceable last name, which comes out phonetically as VEEG'-NEE-AWL (remember, the "T" is silent in French, where only half--or less--the letters are pronounced in any given word), comparable to the automobile, "Renault" (pronounced: here it comes a WRECK!-OH-NO!)




Those who have been on the board awhile should instantly recognize the inspiration for this post.

All the best, Havoc!


----------



## Berean (Dec 1, 2013)

Have his cake and eat it too, of course! As his party began, Bawb was heard to say, "Let them eat cake!" 

Have a good one.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Dec 1, 2013)

Happy Birthday Bawb!


----------



## Hamalas (Dec 1, 2013)

It's been too long since I've seen him on here! Come back BAWB!!!!


----------



## Gforce9 (Dec 1, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 2, 2013)

Why thank you friends! Much appreciated. I wish I was here more but I've been so busy with my kids and the homestead and besides, I posted enough silliness to last a decade. Thanks again.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 2, 2013)

Only a decade?
Happy birthday Bob.


----------



## Piano Hero (Dec 2, 2013)

Happy birthday!


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 2, 2013)

Bob, enjoy the cake. We are thankful that the Lord spared you for another year.


----------

